# Roof Top Beehive Inspections in Rochester Workshop 8/26 6:45-9p



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

NOTE: There is a 50% chance of rain, so there is a slim possibility of hive inspection, we'll see; We will still meet at 936 Exchange St, to talk about bees etc.


----------

